# Rocker arms ticking (1996 KA24E)



## darrenmc32 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've begun to hear the ticking from what I assume is the rocker arms, and it clears up after the truck gets warmed up. I've tried the oil additives and such and it's cleared up some but I still have some ticking.

I'm going to be replacing the timing chain and guides soon. At that time I'll also replace the oil and water pumps. I figured while I was at it, I'd take a closer look at the rocker arms. Is there a way to determine which rocker arm/tappet is getting stuck?

I've read here that some have been able to clean the tappets, how exactly is that done? Does the tappet just pull out or is there a clip or something holding it in place?

Any advise is greatly appreciated.

Darren.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the lifters are apart of the rocker arms, they do not come out. there are 4 different styles (bent at different angles) so becareful when/if replacing


----------

